
I am looking for a co-founder - juwo

======
juwo
I am looking for a co-founder

Qualities:

-ability to get things done.

-integrity. honest and fair, but also being able to recognize the truth/reality (critical for business success, I believe).

-determination to dig out of a hole; perseverance but not stubbornness.

-humility; accepting the possibility you could be wrong even when you think you are right. willing to learn from others and situations

-admit responsibility when you screw up.

Skills:

Either business skills or the stuff I am deficient in: flash (seems like cool
demos cant exist without them), javascript (to manipulate different media
players), and able to design nice web pages.

If you are a developer, I expect you to be very competent.

I have an application that IMHO is different. It is close to beta, and I wrote
it in Swing, Java. However, people say it is not user friendly. I have also
lost a lot of time (in part, because I am cautious and also had bad advice. I
should have released it long ago).

I am willing to give you a one hour online demo/presentation. However I would
need some kind of assurance from you that the ideas will not be copied nor
given or divulged to potential competitors.

Please email me and tell me more about yourself and if you think there might
be a good match.

thanks,

Anil Philip

anil@juwo.com

<http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/>

<http://juwo.com>

~~~
abstractbill
"If you are a developer, I expect you to be very competent."

You don't expect other people you work with to be equally competent?

Maybe you wrote it this way because you find other competencies harder to
evaluate. If that's the case, try the "animal test":
<http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

~~~
JoeEntrepreneur
Exactly. There is no point in expecting cofounder to be competent in same
areas. What is more important for cofounder is share same passion as you do.
Technical stuff can be learned. Languages and technology comes and goes.

~~~
juwo
passion is emotional. It is necessary. Unfortunately, brains and talent are
also required and are innate.

------
jsjenkins168
Anil, you forgot to mention where you are geographically located. To be
successful it would probably need to be someone who is close to you.

~~~
juwo
I am in Kansas City. Yes, ideally cofounders should live close by. But cant we
work remotely?

------
juwo
Please visit <http://juwo.com>

~~~
jkush
Your navigation links are broken. They still have the 8080 port reference from
your development code.

------
rms
How do you make money?

~~~
juwo
2 main ways. \- consumer pays $5 to upgrade viewer to editor because it is a
useful tool. \- banner advts where media player is playing.

Theoretically if only 0.1% upgrade, and you have a website that is 1% of
youtube traffic - 660K unique visitors per month, then you would have about
$1.6M per year for that website. Of course, I am mindful of the "China Coke
problem" - where we pick large enough market numbers to get overly optimistic
projections.

